
Ask HN: Why did Tim Cook say Safari just got ES5? - raybb
You can see him say it at today&#x27;s WWDC at 40:31
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;hntVmN2aK8k?t=40m31s<p>Did he just misspeak or is this true?
======
jfaat
That's not Tim Cook, it's Craig Federighi. It seems like it was probably a
mistake. In fact he hesitated and it sounds like he was about to say 6 then
corrected (erroneously)

